# Is she in labor?



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

I rescued a pregnant cat last week and she is due any day. Tonight, her kitttens are moving like crazy and she is restless. Looking for a nest, just won't lay down for two seconds. Her nipples are big however I don't think she has milk coming from them yet, she doesn't let me check without a fight. She is not as loving as much as she has been in the last week. Almost just ignoring me all together. She has a creamy white/yellow discharge coming from her vagina. Very little though. She has eaten much in the last couple hours. She is very determined to find a place to nest. The vet is currently closed (its midnight), but do you guys think she is/could be in labor? Thanks so much !


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She is in labour...early stages. The kittens are "boiling" as they move into position in the birthing tubes. She needs a quiet place to nest and have her kittens.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, it sounds like she is ready to deliver.....confine her to one room, provide a cardboard box big enough for her to move around easily, cut down one side for easy entry, or turn it on its side. Line the box with newspapers, with lots of torn-up pieces to place on top of the newspapers. Block off any access for her to get under any furniture or a bed. She may prefer to have the box in a closet with door open somewhat. You need to be able to observe her delivering her kittens to make sure each placenta comes out after the kitten---let her eat this, it provides nutrients she needs. Have your cat carrier handy and your vet's tel. # in the event her labor stops and/or she is in prolonged labor trying to deliver a kitten say over two hours, also if she retains a placenta. Most cats have normal deliveries so talk to her softly and be calm. relaxed and encouraging without interfering. Good luck and all the best! We look forward to seeing pics of kitties.


----------



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks guys!! I've had everything ready for since since the day I've gotten her lol. Vet # on speed dial and car carrier at hand. Still no kitties... her milk came in early this morning, that I know of. She is loving today, wanting me to pet her and rolls over on back. Her babies are moving like CRAZY! Here she is the day I got her. She's not very big, my guess is three kittens tops. My little bro named her Daphne. Thanks again!


----------



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Hey guys... update; She has 5 (!!) so far. I was not expecting this many omg! I'll get pictures and weights up once they're all out. So far, the biggest is 100g while the littlest is 80g. Isn't 80g pretty small?


----------



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Here they are. I'm pretty sure she's done having them. #1- orange, male 100g. #2- black/white/orange tabby, male (possible female) 80g. #3- grey, female 95g. #4 B&W tabby, male70g. #5 grey/tabby, male (possible female) 100g. I'm worried about #4 being so small.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow! 5!! That's a big litter. Give mama as much to eat as she wants, and give her "kitten food", not just "adult", as kitten food is higher in protein and fat, and keep her on it as long as she is nursing. Kittie #2 is likely a brown torbie (combination tortoiseshell and tabby pattern), and she would most likely be female. So happy she had an easy litter.....it is anxious times when there are any complications.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations! The babies aren't too small...I've had smaller that have lived. One of my girls just had one earlier this week who was 54g and it is gaining steady. Make sure you weigh them each night...they should all be gaining. If little one is slower to gain, then put little one with mom to nurse (rear nipples are usually fullest) and try to hold the bigger ones back for a bit.


----------



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks guys! I didn't even think about #2 being a Tory. Whenever they first come out it's hard to tell though. Maybe I can get pictures of them individually today while mom is eating or something. She's already on kitten food. She's such a wonderful momma! Very protective. According to the person we got her from said this is her third litter... once babies are older and weaned, they're all getting fixed! We was told to pick her up or she's going to shelter, and we just could let a preg cat who is ready to give birth go to the shelter. And she was underweight. She's been eating and yo to weight now. Her babies are feisty lol.


----------



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Cat Forum : Cat Discussion Forums - Kitcat123daphne's Album: Baby kitties!!! Here they are!! Growing like a weed.


----------



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Hey guys!!! Thought I could give an update. Kittens are getting sooo big!! They're eyes are almost fully opened. Mama is super good with them.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad to hear everyone's "growing like a weed". I've found torties and torbies make great moms, very devoted to their kitties. Look forward to more pics! Before you know it they will be toddling about and playing.


----------

